# GFX Temperature Monitor



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a Nvidia 7300GT based GFX card. I have installed the latest ForceWare driver. But when ever i click on the "Monitor Temperature Levels" from Nvidia control panel .. it crashes.. I have googled a bit for temperature monitors but sont know which one to choose. Can you guys suggest a simple, lightweight app for monitoring temperature.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have the same card but works gr8(XFX 7300GT Dual DVI o/p).btwn did u downloaded installed newest Drivers from nvidia.com ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2007)

yes I downloaded it last week. the file is 94.24_forceware_winxp_english_whql.exe


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2007)

^^use riva tuner. very gud for temp monitoring and ocing. google it


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the info I installed it ..  too confusing right now.. dono how to get temp monitoring..  .. I have to go through the Help docs.. it has got lots of stuff that i dont need. I will not be OCing my card. just need to know the temperature.


----------

